# Rep ranges for squats



## Guest (Jul 20, 2013)

So I train at home so have a power rack and oly set. Got two leg days, one is Deads and front squats. The other day is squats and RDL's.

The deadlift day is fine, enough volume etc. But with the back squats day was thinking of adding more volume.

I'm thinking

3x5 (heavy sets adding 2.5kg if poss. everyweek)

1x20

1x12

1x8

This look ok? Or does any one else suggest something different?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

My legs respond way better to high reps.

It's a shame my knees dont.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Why do you train deads and front squats together mate? Do you not use deads on your back days?


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

German volume training for legs kills mine! 10 sets, 10 reps 5 days of walking like a cripple


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Why do you train deads and front squats together mate? Do you not use deads on your back days?


Suppose it's preferance really mate. Think it's split opinion on deads on leg or back day.

Train deads and fronties as I feel they go quite well together.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2013)

smity220385 said:


> German volume training for legs kills mine! 10 sets, 10 reps 5 days of walking like a cripple


Don't think i've got 10x10 in me mate! aha


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

I do 2x10 warm up and 5x5 found this works best for me


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

3x3 & 5x5 is the only way i go about squats


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I go 15/10 and then 5x6


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

4-6 reps top set followed by 20 rep widowmaker at a lower weight


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> Don't think i've got 10x10 in me mate! aha


You need to adjust the weight to do this session mate, but it is brutal.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

MutantX said:


> 4-6 reps top set followed by 20 rep widowmaker at a lower weight


Widowmakers are an awesome finisher. They certainly finish the legs for sure


----------



## deegan711 (Nov 8, 2011)

smity220385 said:


> German volume training for legs kills mine! 10 sets, 10 reps 5 days of walking like a cripple


I did that the other day with only 100kg on the bar, man it was hard legs absolutely knackered afterwards


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

6x6

10x10

either with one minute rest between sets


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

deegan711 said:


> I did that the other day with only 100kg on the bar, man it was hard legs absolutely knackered afterwards


"only" 100kg?

only?!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

deegan711 said:


> I did that the other day with only 100kg on the bar, man it was hard legs absolutely knackered afterwards


That is impressive mate any chance of a vid?


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

GVT is brutal. I mix this with some 5x5 for good measure.

Weight wise you need to forget about going heavy on GVT and leave your ego in the changing room.

It's really helping to put some mass on my legs and also cut them down at the same time.

10x10 is usually with 100kg, but will be stripping back to add depth to my squat as I just don't have the flexibility to get down past parallel with my height.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

Big_Al13 said:


> GVT is brutal. I mix this with some 5x5 for good measure.
> 
> Weight wise you need to forget about going heavy on GVT and leave your ego in the changing room.
> 
> ...


Might give it a crack tbh. Don't particulary like squats but It's all I have at the moment!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Big_Al13 said:


> GVT is brutal. I mix this with some 5x5 for good measure.
> 
> Weight wise you need to forget about going heavy on GVT and leave your ego in the changing room.
> 
> ...


that is good mate got any vids?


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

In short, no. I train alone and normally the gym is pretty empty.

I'll try to get some done tomorrow though as I need to see how I'm getting along anyway.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That sounds good mate


----------



## deegan711 (Nov 8, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> That is impressive mate any chance of a vid?


Never take my phone Into the gym but next time I train with my brother will try get one its bloody hard first time I done it last week and was a big shock to be honest


----------

